# Adobe Photoshop CS6



## Lia56 (2012 Május 26)

A világ vezető képkezelő szoftverével, az Adobe Photoshop CS6 alkalmazással életre kelthetjük kreatív elképzeléseinket. A nyersformátumú képfájlokat és más fényképeket korszerű fényképszerkesztővel szerkeszthetjük. Lenyűgöző HDR-képeket, fekete-fehér és panorámaképeket is készíthetünk. A képek retusálása meglepően könnyen és szabályozhatóan végezhető. Minden elképzelhetőt megtervezhetünk - bámulatos sebességgel. Természetesen és
kifejezően festhetünk és rajzolhatunk. Ötleteinket akár mozgásba is hozhatjuk pazar videókon, melyeket intuitív egyszerűséggel készíthetünk el.
Sem telepíteni,sem regisztrálni nem kell.

[Hide]http://data.hu/get/5152635/PhS-_CS6_v13.0_x86__x64-HUN-PORTABLE.rar[/Hide]


----------



## t3x3r (2012 Május 28)

Vélemények róla? CS5 -ről megéri váltani?


----------



## djwolfy (2012 Május 28)

Engem a retusálási továbbfejlesztése érdekel a CS6-nak.
Állítólag sokkal egyszerűbb mint az előző verziónál!


----------



## rántottkrumpli (2012 Június 3)

Mivel portable , de nem ismerem a progit , kipróbálom. köszi.


----------



## plecsni (2012 Július 15)

Én a cs 4 - et használom, rá pillantok erre is.


----------



## rodymusic (2012 Július 20)

Én CS3-t használok


----------



## orionrumba (2012 Szeptember 9)

Én a CS5.5-öt


----------



## jinja (2012 December 8)

sziasztok! Nekem CS 5.1-em van, miben más a CS6-os? "okosabb", egyszerübb használni? Ezt azért kérdezem, mert még csak tanulgatom a PS-t.


----------



## Janzsan (2013 Február 7)

sziasztok! engem is érdekel, hogy jobb-e a CS5-nél, mert én is azt használom.


----------



## rookuli (2013 Február 10)

Az én gépemen mintha picit lassabban megy mint a CS5-ös de ennek ellenére használom mert megvannak az előnyei is, pl. a rétegek szűrése.


----------



## ency91 (2013 Április 2)

A CS5 nagy kedvencem. Megnézem, hogy ez mennyivel jobb, egyáltalán hasznosak-e számomra a plusz funkciók.


----------



## ferely (2013 Május 3)

Igazából a CS6 jobb, mint a CS5. Új felület, plusz dolgok.

..de! A napokban egy bemozdulás elleni algoritmust is kidobott az Adobe


----------



## Senoy (2013 November 12)

CS6 -ot használok rengeteg érdekesség lett beleépítve sztem megéri váltani.


----------



## anoto (2013 November 17)

Én jelenleg a CS5.1-est használom, de valószínűleg váltok majd a 6-ra én is a közeljövőben.
Hiszen mindig is így volt a sok év alatt mindig megérte az újabb verziójuk.
Azt hiszem még a 3.0-val kezdtem 97-ben.  Mindig megérte!


----------



## Szabados László (2015 Szeptember 22)

Én a CS5-öt használtam eddíg, most ezt szeretném kipróbálva, megismerni!


----------



## Szabados László (2015 Szeptember 23)

Sajnos nemtudom elindítani a programot! SOS!
kicsomagoltam és nincs exe file.


----------



## most (2015 Szeptember 24)

2012 Május 26 i posztra reagáltál kész csoda h tudtad tölteni elellenőrizd a letöltést fájlméret:
*146.6 ha nem ekkora tölts le 
újra - nekem jó*


----------



## iperczel (2015 December 2)

Product license has expired üzenetet kapok kicsomagolás után.
El vagyok keseredve.....


----------



## janc (2018 Január 30)

Sajnos nekem sem indul!!


----------



## janc (2018 Január 30)

Az EXE fájlra kattintás után megjelenik ez a kép és nincs tovább.


----------



## kishenceg (2018 Január 30)

Photoshop 3 óta használok Photoshopot. Tanítottam is. Jelenleg Photoshop CC 2015-öt használok.
Kedvcsináló a munkáimból, mikre jó ez a képszerkesztő szoftver: KATT IDE!!!
Készítettem régebben néhány tutorialt is, hátha érdekel valakit: KATT IDE!!!


----------

